# I bought a GT-R emblem but I don't know what to do with it



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah so I was in discount auto ( I hate that store the ppl couldn't care less about helping you) and I saw the GT-R emblem. I started to cry (well, c'mon not really) I had to have it. I bought it knowing that this will probably be as close to a real GT-R as I'll ever be. I didn't want to rice out my 200SX, so even though I peeled the SE emblem off the back a while ago, I did not apply GT-R emblem in its place. I keep it in the little cubby under where the emergency brake handle go's when it's not being used. Most of the time I just hold it while i'm driving (i have issues). I really love that car, which is kind of funny considering I've never seen one in person and I don't know how it sounds and I've never drove on. But I just know, like you guys do. 

What am I going to do? What do you guys think I should do with my GT-R emblem? I really love that thing. If my 200SX was super fast with like a DET and bigger turbo and NOS and... well then I might put it on the back but it's not so I dont want to fake the rice. maybe I can get it attached to my body permanently. What should I do with that thing, whats politically correct???


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

keep it in the cubbie until you get a GT-R.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

return it and get your money back


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Put it on your toolbox, thats where I put all of my "rice".


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, I'll have a GT-R. Sure Teknokid. If we were all as positive as you...

Shawn, you have some issues yourself there buddy. If anything I can stick it somewhere in my room. But I won't be returning it. I don't need the money that bad. Plus I like it. But I won't be sticking it on my car.

Patscott's idea was good. Maybe I'll do that one day when I get a house and a garage and a toolbox. I like that.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

no problem, i hope to one day own an R34 that way i can smoke anyone who i encounter.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

With the positive attitude I've seen you display on the forums, I'm sure you'll have a pristine R34 VspcII before you know it. I myself hold the same hopes. Motorex needs to have a 50% off sale or something LOL. I still wouldn't be able to get one


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

When I bought my Pulsar it came with one(took it off later). A friend kept telling me "water it , see if it grows".
About a year later I got my R32 .


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Wear it like a pendant...not really


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *yeah, I'll have a GT-R. Sure Teknokid. If we were all as positive as you...
> 
> Shawn, you have some issues yourself there buddy. If anything I can stick it somewhere in my room. But I won't be returning it. I don't need the money that bad. Plus I like it. But I won't be sticking it on my car.
> *


I don't have issues bro...you asked what we think you should do with it and thats what i think. If i wanted to be an ass i could say you have issues for buying a GT-R emblem when you don't have a GT-R. Sorry for the opinion in which you asked for.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

blueboost i know how you feel i have searched high and low only to realize that i wont ever own a skyline either. i too have a GTR emblem and it resides in the pocket under my radio waiting for the chance that it may one day be called upon to represent the power of my nissan. well a guy can dream cant he


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

exactly nstalr. A guy can dream can't he. Sometimes that's all we've got. 

Shawn, bro, If I just bought the damn thing what made you think I would want to return it? How could you dis ANY part of a GT-R?That's just not an option for me. I shall refrain cause you didn't do anything wrong, but I get this vibe from you. 

anyways, I don't ever want to try too hard not to be riced out and pass up on something that might actually be pretty nice just because of what other people might think. I've said many times and I love it, [email protected]#k em. I don't care what other people think yet I am not tacky or whack with it, ever. Style is VERY important. Like I said, If I was actually hiding a DET under my 200's skirt, I would throw the GT-R emblem on the back cause I could represent. I would feel that my hard work validated such an emblem. Otherwise, I'll probably just keep looking at it in the cubby while i'm at the stop light eyeing the 240SX's and spec V's and even a Honda Accord with the GT-R emblems that I've seen around here lately. I wonder if those guys get it.

Everyday I'll work towards owning one someday and who knows, maybe teknokids right. I wish you all a big fat brand-new R34 GT-R for Christmas. YOu guys are the hard working appreciative people that actually deserve it.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

> a Honda Accord with the GT-R emblems that I've seen around here lately. I wonder if those guys get it.


Actually no he doesnt get it. Most of the Honda line is available in SIR and Type R trim.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i have mustang and camaros with a gtr emblem. and the thing is they dont even know what it comes from


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i meant i have seen them. i dont actually have them


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh Man! Get a "phat" "iced out" necklace and wear it around your neck! LOL- that would be uhm really DUMB! So don't do it...

I'd probably keep it in my room. There was a guy on these boards who had one on his car because his girlfriend got it for him and he put it on the back but then peeled it off and told her it came off somewhere and he lost it. If that was the case I'd put it on the steering wheel not to disappoint a girl who is that thoughful.

but don't you dare put it on the outside of your car!! that would just be shameful!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i like the steering wheel idea


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah the steering wheel would be OK, but it's to curved and it wont stick properly. It still would be a little rice. If I liked it I'd do it though, but I dont like it enough. 

*nstalr- * you almost got yourself in some deep sh!t with that one, that shit would have taken the cake. They don't even know where it came from huh? Now those guys definately don't get it.(camaro and such)

* infrared * -yeah, they try to fake the funk with those SI-R and Type-R badges usually, I guess some need to go for some more extreme rice and get the GT-R. I heard it gives an additional 3-6HP on a honda block. LOL

*seva* I know right, I gotta get that thing chrome dipped and throw some Ice in it and then I can pimp it around my neck. Hey if I was into the big chain thing I swear bro I really would do it and I think that would be mad pimp.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i actually talked to the guy in the mustang. his story was there is no such thing as a gtr nissan. my wife (who drives a civic). told him he was the biggest dumbass in the world. honda's she knows nissan's she doesnt. she told him what a skyline is and "happened" to have the super street with Craig's skyline on the cover in her car. this guy showed his ignorance for about 30 minutes and then removed the emblems. i think my wife wants to step into the nissan world she loves the r33 body style. i cant wait untill the civic is paid off then it's my turn to get a car. i'm thinking an R33 would look nice in my yard. we'll see


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *I keep it in the little cubby under where the emergency brake handle go's when it's not being used. Most of the time I just hold it while i'm driving (i have issues). *


sounds like somthing i would do....lol. i say just keep caressing it. or stick it on your firewall in the engine bay.... hidden rice.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

this guy should want to make you get rid of it right away 

http://www.indianguy.com/domestic.avi

compliments of b15sentra.net (even though it's probably already been posted here)


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *
> 
> http://www.indianguy.com/domestic.avi
> 
> compliments of b15sentra.net (even though it's probably already been posted here) *


if it has been posted here already, they'll let you know;-) Search nazis would never let that slip! heil Searching!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Seva said:


> *if it has been posted here already, they'll let you know;-) Search nazis would never let that slip! heil Searching! *


got that right. some of them about have heart attacks seeing something reposted. OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *got that right. some of them about have heart attacks seeing something reposted. OH YEAH!!! *


and of course bringing up an old thread is just as much of a hate crime! rule number one for a newbie around here- quit your daily life and think of topics of discussion that have not been discussed before! the rest of the time spend sitting in the corner being quiet!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Seva said:


> *and of course bringing up an old thread is just as much of a hate crime! rule number one for a newbie around here- quit your daily life and think of topics of discussion that have not been discussed before! the rest of the time spend sitting in the corner being quiet! *


yes, and if you ask a question that has been asked even one time before then you do not deserve your car and you should never post again you damn lazy newbie who dosen't want to search


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

nstalr- hail to thee. The one who gets some guy with a mustang to REMOVE his GT-R badge. I hail to thee. You are the man. And your girl's got skills. I love the R33 too and if you got one I probably wouldn't like you anymore J/K LOL

landlord- You have proven yourself time and time again with your amazing mind (let's not forget your girl spouting NISSAN during her somewhat compromised positions in the bedroom) and I like your hidden rice idea. I think that could give my engine something to look up to while it's trying to hang. But i'm too selfish to let my engine have all the pleasure of that GT-R eyecandy.

Shawnsilverb14- Linky no worky. page can not be displayed. I don't want to miss out!!!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

if i do get an R33 i will bring to tampa and we will cruise oh, yes we will cruise. i used to live in tampa for a couple years. i stayed in some apartments on 7th. anyway that was a long time ago and i probably couldnt find my way around now


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Get a tattoo of it . 

Just keep it were it is right now.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

ah geez.....please use one of these suggestions. Just don't be that guy that puts it on your car, no better than the lame a$$ type-R losers who fill every available space w/ R nonsense. It's out of control, the other day I had some kid ask me why I didn't buy a Civic Type-R instead of my 200SX!? Maybe because they don't make them in this country dumb [email protected]!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

they dont make them here no. but i live near a military base and have had the joy of driving one. yes it was a real right hand drive civic type r and yes it is very quick, it can be beaten but for stock it is quick. hopefully i'll have some pics of it when i start to work on his performance.(it's what i do for a living)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

dude I'll so take you up on that ride around Tampa. Let me know. Can I drive it too?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

what fun would it br if you couldnt. i am trying to convence my wife that this is what i want. she seems to understand and has admitted that she likes the body style and the right hand drine. so far so good. money is the key now i think. time will tell.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

So this guy with the Civic Type-R... HE brought it to the U.S.? how's that? anyways...

A nice R33 is like the ideal car for me. If I had that 50G price range I'd be all over the R33. You see vette's M3's, boxters and all sorts of cars in that price range everyday but never R33's. I bet if these guys knew what could be had for that price some of them would be kicking themselves. Most of those guys probably wouldn't want to deal with all the in's and out's of having a car like that though.


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Take your GT-R emblem and pocket it. Then, move to Japan. Buy yourself a nice R33 and have yourself a wonderful day.

I think I might see you there...


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

he is in the military in flight school. they get whatever car they want and bring it home. my brother-in-law is in the air force and is moving to japan in december for three years. i plan on getting a few jdm parts for myself and my wife's civic. he is going to try to buy a skyline or a supra to bring back when comes home. i'm not on the details yet but somehow the military can do that. i guess it's the same way motorex does it.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Theres this pos early 90s white integra out in the parking in front of where I live and the douche who owns it put one of those GTR emblems on the trunk. Everytime I see it I wanna tear it right off. The rest of the car is totally bone stock, so I don't even know what the fuck he was thinking. Probably doesn't even know what it means.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: I bought a GT-R emblem but I don't know what to do with it*



landlord said:


> * hidden rice. *


haha yes every one has some rice in their blood if its the stickes or not lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

blueboost said:


> *Yeah so I was in discount auto ( I hate that store the ppl couldn't care less about helping you) and I saw the GT-R emblem. I started to cry (well, c'mon not really) I had to have it. I bought it knowing that this will probably be as close to a real GT-R as I'll ever be. I didn't want to rice out my 200SX, so even though I peeled the SE emblem off the back a while ago, I did not apply GT-R emblem in its place. I keep it in the little cubby under where the emergency brake handle go's when it's not being used. Most of the time I just hold it while i'm driving (i have issues). I really love that car, which is kind of funny considering I've never seen one in person and I don't know how it sounds and I've never drove on. But I just know, like you guys do.
> 
> What am I going to do? What do you guys think I should do with my GT-R emblem? I really love that thing. If my 200SX was super fast with like a DET and bigger turbo and NOS and... well then I might put it on the back but it's not so I dont want to fake the rice. maybe I can get it attached to my body permanently. What should I do with that thing, whats politically correct??? *



Go to the local pawn shop, get a RUN-DMC phat gold chain attach it to the chain and look like Flavor Flav. Side point, make sure you go to this website, http://www.gangstagold.com/ and get "iced out". 

late


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

nstalr01 said:


> *i cant wait untill the civic is paid off then it's my turn to get a car. i'm thinking an R33 would look nice in my yard. we'll see *


yeah it would look nice in your yard.. everyone wants a skyline.. and dont realize what is costs to get "american goverment bullshitized" so untill the skyline has a complete make over.. thats exactly where your skyline will be .. in the yard.. 

why does everyone want a skyline.. sure it looks cool and its awd and all.. and its a nice car.. but.. why cant you people just turn your sentras into real nice GTi-Rs... which is what i would do to that emblem.. i would hold on to it.. untill i stick the sr20det in it.. and maybe even mess with turning it into an awd episode.. then i would try and get an i and move the R over.. that would be cool... Travis


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

blueboost said:


> * Most of the time I just hold it while i'm driving (i have issues). *




LMAO.... Thats got to be one of the funniest things I have seen in while... Admitting that you have issues.. LMAO


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

with your GTR emblem, you'll look just as sharp as this fellow...

http://www.blackws6.com/videos/mustang.avi


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

most of us here on the nissanforums have issues about the GT-R..

Im willing to bet my emblem on that one.

the emblem wound up being displayed next to my 1/18 scale R34 GT-R model, the one that autoart makes. seems like a good spot for now, till I get a sick enough Nissan to stick it on.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> with your GTR emblem, you'll look just as sharp as this fellow...


LMAO.....that is one ignorant dumbfuck. Although I heard swapping in pistons and a header on a rotorary turbo engine is sweet!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

zeno said:


> *LMAO.....that is one ignorant dumbfuck. Although I heard swapping in pistons and a header on a rotorary turbo engine is sweet!!  *


Reminds me of having a dumbass ricer trying to search down connecting rods for a Wenkel!!! He eventually asked me what type of cam I wanted. Anyway, R32 GT-R all the way. Old school is cool. I have a huge shot of getting one in the next few years. Just got to make sure I don't screw up my credit and follow my career path. I may get a job starting at 30K a year. For all y'all, keep dreaming. You may end up with one, but if you don't, you can at least say you tried to follow your dream, and that is what counts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

hahahahah....that mustang clip!!! damn that dumbass is DUMB....how the hell does someone get to be SO un-knowledged about cars???????


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Some people are born ignorant. Or either they slipped outta the docs hands and landed on their head.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i really wish i could unsubscribe from this thread.. Travis


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *i really wish i could unsubscribe from this thread.. Travis *



why cant you?


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

why not put it under your pillow so you can sleep on it and dream about the day you will own a GT-R SKYLINE


----------

